# Pathfinder 17T



## NavGas1082 (May 30, 2012)

I'm looking to add a raw water supply for the baitwell on a Pathfinder 17T. Any ideas out there on where to install a raw water pick up? Right now looking at a EZ Pump advanced water pickup on the lower part of the tunnel arc / left side sponson. Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

I would probably keep it on the sides of the boat (towards the back), rather than installing on the tunnel. Mounting on the transom would be difficult, a lot of foam to cut and limited space to work with. On mine I installed air bubbles to the live well and added a release well to keep reds alive with air bubbles, no issues at all. I keep a small bucket to swap water out. Post pictures of install, haven't seen one installed that way on 'T' yet.


----------



## NavGas1082 (May 30, 2012)

Swaddict, Thanks for the reply! I'm new to the skiff world & back into boating from last sale of deep "V" 19'cc in 1997. With so little, no, room on the transom of the Pathfinder I am looking for a way to get fresh water in the live well with out installing a Perko intake strainer in the bottom of the hull. I have thought about a intake tube, pipe, mounted above the drain plug, cut the tube at an angle for the pick up at about an 1/8". How much foam is in the sponson on the 17T? What do you think of a intake strainer mounted on the inside, tunnel outlet, of one of the sponsons? Not enough water or to much air?


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

I am currently rebuilding a 17t right now and facing the same dilemma with the water intake location. I no longer have the liner under rear deck so access is not an issue. I'm thinking low on inside of tunnel also, as long as it doesn't have any effect on the flow of water to prop. I've seen them in that location on other tunnels, just not a 17t.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

There's probably about 12 to 16" (front to back) of foam at each sponson, I had to notch mine out to install a power pole. I would think 2 to 3" below the scupper on the side of the skiff would be the best solution, towards the transom. I would think getting to the inside sponson, tunnel side would be tight. For a watertight installation, I would want it to as accessible as possible. Any work in the skiff where you have to get into the rear hatch is a chore and involves many choice words. I'm not knowledgeable enough about tunnels with regards to hurting performance with an intake mounted inside of the tunnel, but I would guess that it would not affect performance. There are vented tunnels that work well. My ultimate hang up with mounting on the tunnel is that it is a curved surface and I would want a flat surface to install a waterproof fitting. Let me know if you guys have any more questions, as I've worked thru many kinks and mods with the 'T'


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

the one that came with my Mitzi is Tee'd into the live well pick up line with a shut off valve.


----------



## NavGas1082 (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the input! I'm going to try a custom garboard with a brass pipe nipple brazed in the center. That way I will have a male threaded end on inner / outer hull for valve install & 90 to down pipe for pick up underway. I'll see if I can post pic's when I'm done. With an engine repair / machining background I'm better with that than computers.


----------

